# Lost Paddle on Arkansas



## wjh-pa2co (Jul 15, 2007)

Lost paddle  on Arkansas 1/2 mile up river from Ruby Mtn Campground.
Paddle:
Aqua Bound; Black shaft & blades w/yellow, blue & red marking tape
Name, Address & Phone noted on blades:

Thx 

office 303-843-2369
home 303-771-0423

bill :wink:


----------



## wjh-pa2co (Jul 15, 2007)

wjh-pa2co said:


> Lost paddle  on Arkansas 1/2 mile up river from Ruby Mtn Campground.
> Paddle:
> Aqua Bound; Black shaft & blades w/yellow, blue & red marking tape
> 
> ...


----------

